# Trash hauler unloads in deadbeat customer’s driveway



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

http://blogs.mprnews.org/newscut/2014/07/trash-hauler-dumps-trash-in-deadbeat-customers-driveway/


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

We all wish we could do this and want to do it...it's nice to see someone actually do it


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

"Threatens the health and safety of the neighborhood"

Safety, maybe...kids like to climb on chit like that. I don't see anything in there that would be a health hazard.

Regardless, the guy let emotion get the best of him. Just like contractors can't go ripping out what they've installed...he can't dump his trash in the driveway. He knew that, just like we all know that.

I think the fine was kinda stiff, but not unbelievably so.

In other news, maybe he needs to adjust his payment schedule and not let someone keep the roll-off for SIX weeks without paying a dime.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm still good with taking the work back.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

We have to show some tolerance here.

He/she could be suffering from depression or addiction. Maybe they have some illness, or someone in their family is suffering. Maybe they have a child with MS or some terrible disease.

That's right, so fock the deadbeat who put the trash in the container. It is good that the roll-off company got the container back.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Done it many a time. We always put a pallet w/ a rope in first. if not paid we would tie rope to porch and drive off. Rope pulls pallet, quickly emptying truck.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I love it----foolish move--but i still love it.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

non payment is a bi*ch.


----------



## ReubenD (Jun 27, 2014)

Unpaid bills are as often as not the fault of the company. Get deposits and payments up front and is not an issue- run a credit card hold is simple enough. If using a roll back run a hold on typical load. When contracting jobs take deposits and payments as work is being done and just avoid all the headaches - and the silly fines that cost way more than any satisfaction they got from that display.


----------



## mastersroofing (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like a law suit waiting to happen. When we have customer's not pay we just pull the new roof off and call it even. BUT we do haul away the new roof and don't leave a mess.

Chuck,
www.masterswa.com


----------



## tdmopar59 (May 7, 2012)

Gotta love people that don't feel the need to pay... I understand the trash companies frustration fully


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would be perfectly ok with an 1800 dollar fine just to have the non paying customer waller in their chit for a couple days. I'm sure it made sleeping at night with that smell a pleasant one.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

The guy in the story, and looks like a few on here, are thinking about this from an emotional standpoint. "Damn homeowner's not going to get the best of ME". But this is business...bottom line is money. 

If it's going to cost you $1800 plus cleanup to "show them" you wont put up with not being paid half that (or less), then it's a bad business decision. 

Of course, I'd LOVE to see it happen, I'd LOVE to see them get a little payback. But I'm not going to use MY money to give it to 'em.

And the kicker is, I'd be willing to bet that he never got what was originally owed anyway, so it just cost him that much more.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

mastersroofing said:


> Looks like a law suit waiting to happen. When we have customer's not pay we just pull the new roof off and call it even. BUT we do haul away the new roof and don't leave a mess.


So you gain what, exactly? You lose a bunch of money that way. I'd get at least hald down and sue the bastards for the balance if neccessary. I might show up at their doorstep around dinner time on a regular basis.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

RangoWA said:


> So you gain what, exactly? You lose a bunch of money that way. I'd get at least hald down and sue the bastards for the balance if neccessary. I might show up at their doorstep around dinner time on a regular basis.


I skipped over that because I thought (hoped may be the word) that he was kidding.

If he really does that, he's a.........well he's not very smart. Spend MORE time/money taking it back off and exposing himself to suit for damage resulting from no roof.

Again, an emotional reaction instead of a business reaction.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I worked for a roofing company once that didn't pay the dumpster bill, we kept a 30 yarder at the shop. The shop can was way full and the owner of the dumpster company personally picked up the shop can and dumped it in the parking lot.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I would be perfectly ok with an 1800 dollar fine just to have the non paying customer waller in their chit for a couple days. I'm sure it made sleeping at night with that smell a pleasant one.


I'm a little more price sensitive...say 500 bucks would be my limit.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

trash in there 6 weeks and it didn't smell until it was dumped in the driveway? WTF

I used to have a temper like that, I once moved a door in a dried in house using a chainsaw with the owner watching , I did draw it out where he said he wanted it on the new siding. Long story

I have found now that a certified letter threatening of a lien geese a long ways..... The leagal fees stack up daily and i make sure that its noted in initial letter that I contact my lawter daily and that will be billed to them. (yes its legal)


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

*"Easier to forgive someone if you get even with them first."* Ronald Reagan


----------



## Gallden (Nov 28, 2013)

This happened in an episode of The Sopranos...


----------

